# Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap 2015



## TheFizzer (Sep 20, 2014)

Please see flyer for all the details.  The event is in Dunedin Fl. on May 2.  You must contact me if you would like a swap space because we have a limited amount of space.  Last year we had 22 vendors, over 100 bikes in the show.  Kirstie Alley from Cheers showed up on her cruiser & also the guys from the Discovery Channel show "Highway to Hell" showed up.  100% of the money raised goes to charity


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 2, 2014)

We will be giving away lots of really cool door prizes at this event.  If you are interested in donating something, please send me a message.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like I'll have to plan a visit to my folks in Tampa that weekend and accidentally happen to drop by!  At least that's what I'll tell the wife.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 12, 2014)

wspeid said:


> Looks like I'll have to plan a visit to my folks in Tampa that weekend and accidentally happen to drop by!  At least that's what I'll tell the wife.



Sounds like the perfect plan!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 2, 2015)

Please let me know if you need a swap space.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 31, 2015)

You don't wanna miss this event.  It's the only one of it's kind in the state of Florida.  Last year was our very first year & we had well over 100 bikes in the show, 22 vendors, awards, door prizes, give away bicycle, t-shirts, snacks & drinks.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's a few pics from last years show.  Had a couple celebrities show up.  Can you pick them out?


----------



## 1973rx3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting close!


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 18, 2015)

Only 2 weeks away!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 26, 2015)

Just a little update.  We will be raffling off a bicycle, door prizes, awards for the coolest bikes, selling event t-shirts.  Also the boy scouts will be working grilling out hot dogs & selling snacks & drinks.  The show is in a prime location with a short walk or bike ride to lots of shops, restaurants, bars, brewery's, a park, bike trail & right by the water.


----------



## Kreep (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like perfect weather. Looking forward to it!
-Kreep-


----------



## TheFizzer (May 1, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day & yes it's going to be 82 degrees & 0% chance of rain.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 4, 2015)

Click the link to see some pics from the show.
http://s23.photobucket.com/user/MikeGrease/library/Dunedin Bike Show 2015


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2015)

Link did not work. Photobucket Error....



TheFizzer said:


> Click the link to see some pics from the show.
> http://s23.photobucket.com/user/MikeGrease/library/Dunedin Bike Show 2015


----------

